# conjuctivitus and eye drops



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Poor Kayden has a sticky eye again, he gets it every time he gets a cold. Been to doctors this morning who confirmed it is conjuctivitus and has given me some drops. Last time we used them he was about 5 months old. I thought it was difficult getting the drops in his eyes then but now he is a hell of alot stronger and knows what i am about to do. Just wrestled with him for 5 minutes, got more drops on his cheek than in his eye   Is there an easier way of getting the drops in the eye? In the end i put some on my little finger and gently rubbed it over his eye but dont think enough went in   Any tips?

L xx


----------



## Lisa-anne (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Leanne,

My Gracie kept getting conjuctivitus and yes it is so hard to get drops in, I tried and it seemed to work was to put them in when she was having a bottle and really relaxed, as she was enjoying her bottle so much she didn't seem to notice too much as to what I was doing....  .
Hope that helps.

Hope Kayden's eye gets better soon.

Luv Lisa
xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Leanne

It can be impossible to get these drops in...go back to your GP and ask very nicely if you could have the ointment instead as its much easier  

jxx


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Lisa - Tried the sly one of doing it when he had the bottle this evening-ended up getting himself all upset and wouldnt have the rest of his bottle   Nice try though!

Jeanette - why on earth didnt the doctor just give me the ointment in the first place   Surely they know how difficult it is. Will go back tomorrow and see a different doctor. The one i saw today said about 3 sentences to me and didnt even get out of his seat to  look at Kaydens eye    

Thanks girls,

L xx


----------

